# Take care whilst washing your van!!



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

After returning home from a couple of weeks in France, I gave the van a really good wash and wax to get rid of all the dust / flies / etc.

It is really difficult to reach our large overcab window and to clean the GRP lump over the windscreen, so I use a long ladder at a shallow angle, with an old towel bungee'd to it to protect the GRP.

Anyway, in mid-clean the ladder slipped, and the result was captured on our security camera.

Fortunately, nothing broken - a few bruises and a bump to my head, but a timely reminder to myself to take more care on ladders!!

Morph


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Put it on Utube!

Hope the ladder was OK!


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

> Put it on Utube!


Unfortunately our camera has motion detection, and just takes stills not video, otherwise I'd be claiming 250 quid from you've been framed!



> Hope the ladder was OK!


Its pride was a bit dented, but it's otherwise intact and survived its brush with fame....


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

good image.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Thought you'd sent Mrs Morph up the tree to capture the moment!

But what are those shoes you're wearing, on one foot anyway??? Not very safe, were they???

Glad you're OK though.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

That could have been so bad Morph

I guess it's safer to ensure someone is holding the ladder just in case"

Glad you weren't too badly hurt , although you may well be discovering bruises and sore bit's for a good few days after the initial fall

Aldra


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

> But what are those shoes you're wearing, on one foot anyway??? Not very safe, were they???
> 
> Glad you're OK though.


Hmm, exactly what Mrs Morph said - "What the fcuk were you doing up a ladder wearing Crocs???"

One lesson learned the hard way.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Morphology said:


> > But what are those shoes you're wearing, on one foot anyway??? Not very safe, were they???
> >
> > Glad you're OK though.
> 
> ...


You know women and non-sensible shoes. So I can say "been there, done that, got the t-shirt, bruises and finally wised up!"


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

No surprise that it happened given the angle of the ladder.

A ladder should be angled at 4:1. That is 1 foot out for every 4 feet of height.

What I have done in the past in a similar situation is to put a length of 4x2 behind the front wheels and securely attach the base of the ladder to it.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

A lucky escape,it's quite a dangerous business cleaning the roof and overcab of a coachbuilt motorhome.
I have a combination ladder/platform like >>>this<<<
It's a lot safer than a conventional ladder but you still have to be careful,used with a telescopic brush makes cleaning the overcab a bit safer.


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

> What I have done in the past in a similar situation is to put a length of 4x2 behind the front wheels and securely attach the base of the ladder to it.


That's a good idea. I'll try that next time.

Morph


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Good job you didn't land head first in the bucket. you might have drowned. :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Nah - he didn't really want to kick the bucket just yet, he hasn't done everything on his bucket list!


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Ouch!!!!!!


----------



## Markt500 (Mar 23, 2010)

Good on you for letting us have a laugh at your expense - but glad you're ok, and take care!


----------

